
Ask HN: Help me find profitable side project - tuyguntn
Can you recommend any kind of (small&#x2F;middle&#x2F;big) side project which may lead to some cash (even small).<p>Project you might use for pennies but didn&#x27;t find any.<p>Maybe image resizing, watermarking or any other you wish existed.
======
adventured
I'd pay $10 to $20+ / month for high volume, high bandwidth, cheap image
hosting outsourcing with a great API. To be used for offloading image hosting
for web services. Aka industrial scale image hosting as a service.

The current solutions are comically expensive compared to doing it yourself.
I'd like to see a Digital Ocean-like solution cost wise.

Take for example Cloudinary, which basically offers this type of service.
Their $49 / month package offers 15gb of storage and 50gb of transfer. It's so
expensive as to be silly if you want scale. By contrast the $40 Digital Ocean
package offers 60gb of storage and 4tb of transfer. Cloudinary's $149 (!)
package offers 50gb of storage, and 200gb of transfer.

Why not leverage AWS or similar? Their bandwidth costs are obscene, at least
20 times higher than what you can get with a cheap dedicated server.

Someone should be able to do this service for $10 / month, with a minimum of
20gb of storage, and maybe 500gb of transfer. And scale packages up from
there.

------
cmacole
I made [http://probhunt.com](http://probhunt.com) to help people discover
problems to solve. I've had some really good feedback so far. Would this help
you?

------
sideproject
Care to check out "SideProjectors"?

[http://sideprojectors.com](http://sideprojectors.com) (I run the site by the
way).

It's a market place where people buy/sell/discover side projects. You might
want to check some of those projects. Maybe there might be some that you would
be interested in buying, or just to be inspired from. :)

~~~
saneem
Interesting site! A minor bug that I noticed: when I click on comments for a
listing from the home page, the page doesn't load.

------
27182818284
I and my friends have purchased items at
[https://wrapbootstrap.com/](https://wrapbootstrap.com/) several times. If you
have the skills, it might not be a bad way to go. Similarly, though some
people will barf at this, you can still get a decent amount of money just
doing a WordPress install with some customization for folks. I recently spoke
with a designer who does a little bit of jQuery and JavaScript, and he
mentioned that a lot of sub $1000 projects to local shops and things were done
with WordPress templates, a few slight modifications, and that's it.

------
verganileonardo
Which skills do you have? Are more technical, creative, or business-oriented?

Without knowing anything, I would suggest selling services/freelancing. Your
gross margins are high and you usually don't need initial investments.

~~~
tuyguntn
mostly technical, if you say you have an idea in nodejs and if I dont know it
in 2-3days I will pickup and create something, I consider myself total dumb in
front-end, but I use bootstrap, jquery, some react, some angular with
confidence. I can make products and I do freelancing, but I want something
which belongs to me, let it be small, but my own. Yes I have some products
which I am selling in face-to-face, but I want some kind of idea which I can
put online and get passive income, my problem is creativity and lack of
experience in non-technical fields. I know there are lots of new ideas, new
products, needed/waited products, but I do not know them, thats my problem.
Tomorrow, someone can come and say hey can you do this, I say yes I can do and
tell myself, what's h... you couldn't think of this product, you could make it
on your own.

